# Baby Pressure-Get over it already!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I purposely married a man who did want any children, because I felt the same way as he. We are so comfortable with our choice, that he is scheduled for a vasectomy very soon. :smthumbup:

My problem is our mothers. Despite the fact that we have firmly asserted our choice, our mothers won't leave us alone about becoming parents!  I'm sure my MIL will needle me about it when we go see them next month. My mother, whom I have only a civil relationship with, is convinced that my husband is the reason I don't want kids. 

I'm not here to justify the reasons we don't want children; we have made our choice and while we love our nieces, being parents is not a good choice for us. We have a little kitten that we dote on and that is enough. My nieces have an aunt that can devote a lot of time to them.

People always think that childless couples hate kids. My husband is better with munchkins above five, but hopeless with babies and toddlers. I love children of all ages. 

How can I get the constant baby pressure to stop? Maybe I need to make a sign that says "We don't want kids. Don't ask us again!" and carry it around.:rofl:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

The easiest way is to quit talking about it. When other people bring it up, change the subject. Divert with humor "oh, we're still having too much fun practicing getting pregnant...ha ha ha!" and then ask them a question about something they like or point in the distance and say "Look! A squirrel!" Or whatever. 

Having kids. Money. Politics. Religion. Just not anybody's business. Either you agree or you don't and you'll never change anybody's mind about the subject, so just don't go there and eventually other people will quit bringing it up too.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a lot of pressure from my family for awhile, too. I would just reiterate my stance and then not say much if they kept brining it up. I kind of stopped talking to them if they kept bringing it up after awhile they dropped it.


----------

